# Traders: Millions by the Minute (New BBC series on trading)



## Lemmywincks (22 September 2014)

Came across this series the other day that the BBC has recently started, figured some folk might be interested. Anyhow interested to hear your guys thoughts on this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07XwNQrFd50


----------



## darkhorse70 (22 September 2014)

Thanks for the link man. I had run out of trading docos.


----------



## John Swift (22 September 2014)

Pretty interesting doco...

I thought this was a pretty interesting quotet: "The true currency of the world is #1 water, #2 food and #3 energy." Everything else is fiat, I guess... even gold and silver.


----------



## Lemmywincks (24 September 2014)

Sorry boys and girls, I was hoping I could post the episodes into my initial post. But struggling to figure out how to edit that post to link the new episode.

Anyhow here's episode 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcRUqBm9GFI


----------



## Joe Blow (24 September 2014)

Lemmywincks said:


> Sorry boys and girls, I was hoping I could post the episodes into my initial post. But struggling to figure out how to edit that post to link the new episode.




Lemmy, posts can only be edited for 30 minutes after posting, so you will have to keep updating the thread as new episodes become available.

However, posting new episodes will bump the thread and it increase its visibility.



Lemmywincks said:


> Anyhow here's episode 2
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcRUqBm9GFI




Thanks!


----------



## Lemmywincks (24 September 2014)

Gotcha, cheers for the heads up Joe.


----------

